# Trend Micro OfficeScan Problems!



## dave19cy (Dec 11, 2007)

I have installed Trend antivirus onto a Latitude x300.
When it installed no icon appeared but said it was there, then i couldnt get onto the network.
Found it was a driver that had been disabled so enabled it but Trend still not working and when i try to update it, it comes with the following messege:
Unable to continue. The Trend OfficeScan Listener service is not running. Manually start the service from the windows Services screen.

After going onto the services menu there is nothing on there remotely like that to manually start!!!!
Help!!!


----------

